# Post Judicial Review ???



## fazalbhoyz (May 16, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone tell me what is the procedure post Judicial Review?

The Judicial Review Judgement was in our favor.

We wont the case in March 2011. Its been five months and haven't heard a thing.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

fazalbhoyz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the procedure post Judicial Review?
> 
> ...


I presume you appealed something. Did you use a lawyer? If so why is he not helping you? If not and you won then do what you appealed against and move on from there.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Judicial review is not an appeal really. It is mechanism whereby a body or person exercising quasi judicial powers can be challenged about whether they excercised them properly.

What happens next really depends on who was being challenged, what powers they were excercising, and what they decide to do.

The other poster hasn't given enough info, but they must have had legal representation.


----------

